# Redboy



## southernfellar (Jan 25, 2008)

would like to know what everyone thinks about the Redboy line. Also, is Redboy an offshoot of the OFRN dogs. I have heard that Redboy himself was a Hemphill dog. thanks.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

To me it depends on the strain, some are skittish, also too fine boned, I think the blood works good crossing with other bloodlines depending on the individual. Others are fairly well rounded dogs so it depends highly on the source. Kind of like other bloodlines. 

I wouldn't call it an off shoot of OFRN, he is mostly Colby with some Corvino and yes some OFRN too. Not enough to call him an OFRN dog or anything, there is some Wallace and Hemphill. There is rumor of him being an actual Hemphill dog but that is just rumor, we can never know for certain just as on many other breedings. Some people speculate or want to start crap, others have a good reason to suspect or say a certain breeding is off. However we still have to take some stock in the pedigree being legit in most cases unless it is proved inaccurate.

I will say that I have seen many "pure" (pretty tight) Red Boy dogs which bear a great resemblance to OFRN dogs, even some which were mistaken by others as OFRN dogs when taking after the Red Boy blood (those dogs which are 1/2 or 1/4 Red Boy). That doesn't mean that Red Boy wasn't bred as the papers say though, it only means the OFRN blood was pretty dominant in his case and with further inbreeding locked in those traits. I have a dog with only a splash of a line but he looks almost identical to the dog 2 times in his 6th, his dam also takes a lot after this line and not much else in her pedigree so it is dominant genes. Makes you think about how you view pedigrees and bloodline ratios. It might say the dog is 1/4 this, 1/2 that and 1/4 something but dominance of genes and certain traits play a factor in what the dog is really like in the end.


----------



## southernfellar (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you. Your response made me realize something I overlooked.....the expression of dominant genes. That is exactly right. A dog may appear to be "pure" Redboy, OFRN or whatever, when in fact it may only be carrying a fraction of those actual genes. But those genes may happen to be dominant, thereby giving the false impression that a particular dog is pure in regards to a certain bloodline. I guess that's what you call a "throwback".


----------

